

Where do startup companies find employees? - transburgh

We're looking for the best strategies for finding people for our startup.  What have you found was the most effective?
======
jsjenkins168
Are you in school or recently graduated? Try talking to your school buddies.
Chances are they're at a stage where they don't like the idea of working for a
big company anyway.

If you're currently working at another company, you can approach co-workers
who are your friends. But be very careful with this... This could be used as
evidence that you are violating an IP or non-compete agreement.

If neither of those works, might want to check out computer science career
fairs at a few of the good universities. Some of the guys graduating could be
quality hackers willing to take risk.

The traditional means recruiters use to get Sr people (like LinkedIn) might
turn up people who cost too much (and generally suck), but could still be
worth a shot.

Good luck.

------
pg
In the most successful startups the first employees are usually people the
founders knew in school.

In fact, that's probably the main reason startup hubs tend to form around
universities.

~~~
staunch
Co-worker friends might be as popular as school friends. Bbig tech
organization spawn new companies when some of the employees break off to do
their own thing.

------
pumper
I'm struggling with the same thing. A post i wrote recently
(<http://www.pumperknickel.com/?p=300>) covers a couple of suggestions.

To date I've had most success with craigslist ads. Cheap at $75. But you need
to be very clear (not like your typical job ad) in your posting to make sure
you really get what you need.

Good luck!

------
jmtame
The startup I was in looked primarily towards referrals from the investors and
the existing employees. We also submitted a gig to the 37 Signals board, and I
think there were some good candidates there. Most of those people seem to be
on top of their game and favor the simplicity and ease that 37 Signals
preaches (which I consider to be a very good thing).

------
electric
Are you an early-stage, pre-VC startup? If so then the only people crazy
enough to join you are the people who trust you. Friends might end up working
with you and friends will vouch for you.

------
darius
Try posting your job opportunity in places like this one. I'm sure there are
people interested in startups that read yc news but that are not working on a
startup right now.

------
dshah
Though it takes a fair amount of time, I've found that a blog is a good place
to recruit (as it provides potential recruits some insight into the company).

